

The Third & The Seventh (100% CGI) - sajid
http://vimeo.com/7809605?hd=1

======
paol
If like me your reaction was "I can't believe it's pure CGI", you'll like this

<http://vimeo.com/8200251>

and this too

<http://vimeo.com/8217700>

I found the last video mesmerizing even though (or because) I can't understand
99% of what's going on.

~~~
StavrosK
My reaction wasn't "I can't believe it's CGI", it was "there is _no_ way it's
CGI, this guy is a fake". Thanks for that, I'm blown away now.

------
x5315
It's not all CGI.

The author comments:

"-I think i must make it clear. There are a few non-CG elements in the
shortfilm: photographer (shot on greenscreen), pigeons, timelapsed growing
flowers, flying airplane and sky backgrounds."

